# Who's on the CalSouth Naughty List?



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2020)

Email from CalSouth this morning:

*A Communication From The Protest, Appeal, and Disciplinary Committee*
*Dear Coaches, Club and League Administrators, and Team Managers*,

The Cal South PAD Committee realizes that people are doing their best to blaze a path forward in these unprecedented times. There has been a great deal of confusion up until now over which rules apply, and to whom they apply too. In one location, teams were practicing, and in another location, they were not. People had far more questions, than anyone had answers, but now the State has released clear guidelines for us all to follow, and follow them we must. To that end, the PAD Committee would like to share these updates.

*1) Coaches Have and Will Continue To Be Suspended for Failing to Follow Return To Play Protocols*
PAD has suspended Coaches for not following the mandates of the State of California. There are Coaches that are in the middle of hearings. There are Coaches that are just receiving warning letters and phone calls for not following the RTP Protocols. Many more Coaches will be warned, and several of them, will end up getting suspended, as well, for failing to follow the RTP Protocols. These RTP Protocols are in place to protect the safety and well-being of all coaches, players and families.

Coaches, above all else, wear your masks at practice. Administer temperature checks of every player before the start of practice. Have the players use plenty of sanitizer throughout practice.  

*2) No Insurance Coverage for Communicable Diseases*
Cal South PAD wants all Coaches, Club and League Administrators, and Team Managers to know the US Courts are starting to report the first set of cases for wrongful death lawsuits tied to COVID-19 and the number of lawsuits grows daily. As expected, the targets of these lawsuits are the people within organizations responsible for establishing the environment in which the virus was contracted. These lawsuits claim those responsible were either negligent or grossly negligent of providing a safe environment.

In terms we in soccer can understand, if you take part in a scrimmage/game/tournament, at which someone contracts the virus and it is determined that person died as a result of a failure to follow the established guidelines of the state. The hosts could be found negligent, and guilty, of that persons wrongful death.

If you are supposed to wear masks and social distance and the event doesn’t follow those guidelines, the people that hosted that event can be considered negligent for not having planned an event that followed standard protocols for safe operation of that event. Be clear and understand that there is NO WAIVER that can protect a coach, team manager or club admin from being held personally liable in a case where their actions or inactions were found Negligent or Grossly Negligent.

Moreover, there is NO INSURANCE, to either defend the case, nor to pay out a claim or settlement. A Coach in this situation would be completely on their own to defend the case and personally liable for any award that is made. There is NO INSURANCE that will cover communicable disease driven lawsuits. A coach may be found negligent or grossly negligent if it is determined that they weren’t following established protocols, and as a result, personally liable for damages. Please follow all the state and local government requirements as well as the Cal South’s return to play protocols in order to stay safe, protect the players and protect yourselves.

*3) Recruitment During Pandemic*
Cal South Staff and Board Members have seen examples of content displayed on social media and club websites in which clubs are actively recruiting based on the premise that their club is practicing without restrictions, or playing games or tournaments, when another club cannot.

Regardless of where your team or club is along the return to play spectrum, no club, team or coach should use the Pandemic as a tool against another club to bolster their organizations registration counts. Parents will do whatever parents will do. There is no need to make a bad situation worse by creating unnecessary drama. Please do not advertisement and/or induce players to join your club, on the basis of being able to practice, scrimmage or play when other teams cannot.

**If any of these updates give you pause, they should. Let us be clear, the entirety of this content is informative. Nothing in this communication is meant to be a rule, policy, protocol or other. This communication is simply to inform our members of their potential liability, remind them of their accountability, and ask that everyone thoroughly contemplate the steps you and your organization are taking, or are not taking, to follow the guidelines and protocols of the State, County and Cal South. Following the protocols will get us all back to play faster than if we continue to have rogue coaches either advance past the stage their community is supposed to be in, or decide not to honor the protocols of the stage they are in.* *


----------



## chiefs (Sep 2, 2020)

Since Cal South does not provide liability coverage, I'll ask again, what is their purpose? Can we just not have them, and eliminate the bureaucracy and additional costs?  They have been behind the eight ball in leading Soccer out of this with the State. 7 months and counting something has to give.....


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 2, 2020)

Where can we find the list of suspended coaches?


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

Calsouth needs a capable PR person...maybe the person they have now came from US Soccer.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 2, 2020)

Blue's coaches?


----------



## Emma (Sep 2, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Since Cal South does not provide liability coverage, I'll ask again, what is their purpose? Can we just not have them, and eliminate the bureaucracy and additional costs?  They have been behind the eight ball in leading Soccer out of this with the State. 7 months and counting something has to give.....


Calsouth is not perfect but they do a lot and when possible, I think they try to do what's right.  They handled the gun scare at Temecula to the best of their ability and in the best interest of the kids.

They don't have liability coverage for communicable diseases but provide it for other items.   *2) No Insurance Coverage for Communicable Diseases*


----------



## chiefs (Sep 2, 2020)

Emma said:


> Calsouth is not perfect but they do a lot and when possible, I think they try to do what's right.  They handled the gun scare at Temecula to the best of their ability and in the best interest of the kids.
> 
> They don't have liability coverage for communicable diseases but provide it for other items.   *2) No Insurance Coverage for Communicable Diseases*


One of the most significant times, and still no results in allowing outdoor soccer games.  Shameful when considering how long it's been.  Again, where's the leadership?  Is Calif the last state not allowing soccer games?


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 2, 2020)

Passing the buck...They want to take no responsibility or offer any help for anything but still what you to pay them.

There part of the problem with return to play guidelines that where botched, incomplete or not relevant or clear when released.  There lack of communication or actions in the last two months haven't help,. 

Referencing 14 group cohorts on social media about new guidance last week but offering zero explaination on what that means for youth soccer is just another example of there lack of leadership or care about anything past $$.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

Sh*T!!!!!  And to think Kicker thought I worked for them.....lol!!!!  Time to fire Cal South and start over.  BS!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Sh*T!!!!!  And to think Kicker thought I worked for them.....lol!!!!  Time to fire Cal South and start over.  BS!!!!


I was never happy with their service to be honest.  I have much to say about that org.  I dont want to get black balled.  They know this dad up there......lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Email from CalSouth this morning:
> 
> *A Communication From The Protest, Appeal, and Disciplinary Committee*
> *Dear Coaches, Club and League Administrators, and Team Managers*,
> ...


Coaches are now leaving the state to look for work.  Thanks Cal South.


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 2, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I was never happy with their service to be honest.  I have much to say about that org.  I dont want to get black balled.  They know this dad up there......lol!!!!!!!!


Their "return to play was/is a oxymoron" and just confused people

should have been called Return to practice under camp guidance which is what it was really was.

Even today there is no return to play so let's called it like is: return to practice under your counties guidance.  

When scrimmages are allowed announce return to that.  Same with games but don't call something a spade when it's not and except people to follow your messy bureaucracy and try to come down heavy handled as a afterthought. They're partly to blame for the mess they created.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Their "return to play was/is a oxymoron" and just confused people
> 
> should have been called Return to practice under camp guidance which is what it was really was.
> 
> ...


How about, "no soccer until after Nov 3rd.  We will re-evaluate things after that" Either you play a freaking soccer game or you dont.  What a joke all this is.


----------



## outside! (Sep 2, 2020)

Does anybody really thing CalSouth has any power in this situation? The state and county governments will determine when youth sports can resume play. Take up your complaints with them. What a bunch of whiners.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> Does anybody really thing CalSouth has any power in this situation? The state and county governments will determine when youth sports can resume play. Take up your complaints with them. What a bunch of whiners.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 2, 2020)

p


----------



## Keepermom2 (Sep 2, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Email from CalSouth this morning:
> 
> 
> **If any of these updates give you pause, they should. Let us be clear, the entirety of this content is informative. Nothing in this communication is meant to be a rule, policy, protocol or other. This communication is simply to inform our members of their potential liability, remind them of their accountability, and ask that everyone thoroughly contemplate the steps you and your organization are taking, or are not taking, to follow the guidelines and protocols of the State, County and Cal South. Following the protocols will get us all back to play faster than if we continue to have rogue coaches either advance past the stage their community is supposed to be in, or decide not to honor the protocols of the stage they are in.* *


Interesting...I am not an attorney but I do read contracts and litigation documents in what I do.  While I am guessing, I am pretty sure that the attorney for Cal South had them add in the above comment to remove themselves from culpability but the reality is, they are the governing body for soccer down here so I find it doubtful that statement would relinquish them of their culpability in a court of law should something bad happen and may even add to their culpability because they are essentially stating to all involved they are only going to suspend coaches and not much else.  Of course passing the buck for enforcement is common place here in California so who knows.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2020)

What are coaches being suspended from?  Not like they are pulling a card so a coach can't be at a game.
A 2 week suspension when there are no games on the horizon for at least 45 days seems like a tiny slap on the wrist (I made up the 2 weeks.  Maybe it's longer. Maybe it's shorter).
What is the violation for repeat offense?  Are there different consequences for different type of violations?
-No mask a practice
-1v1 drills
-small sided games
-internal scrimmage
-external scrimmage
-any of the above with spectators

Is there a penalty for using a loophole (Oceanside, Utah, AZ or swap meet in Anaheim)?

And is the penalty/suspension just for the coach - or does it also pertain to the club?


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> Does anybody really thing CalSouth has any power in this situation? The state and county governments will determine when youth sports can resume play. Take up your complaints with them. What a bunch of whiners.


Ultimately your correct; but doing nothing isn't an acceptable course of action either.  They should be forming a coalition with other youth sports organizations to represent their constituents best interests (doing so alone wouldn't be very effective).   That's what associations do.  They have to at least get youth sports on the radar.  As of now,  youth sports is nowhere to be found on the states Blueprint for reopening.  I'm just not a fan of "shut up and obey" approach that many would have us follow.



			https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH%20Document%20Library/COVID-19/Dimmer-Framework-August_2020.pdf


----------



## notintheface (Sep 2, 2020)

No waivers plus no insurance means no real tournaments until we get a vaccine or an insurance company willing to float the risk. It's that simple, gang.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> Ultimately your correct; but doing nothing isn't an acceptable course of action either.  They should be forming a coalition with other youth sports organizations to represent their constituents best interests (doing so alone wouldn't be very effective).   That's what associations do.  They have to at least get youth sports on the radar.  As of now,  youth sports is nowhere to be found on the states Blueprint for reopening.  I'm just not a fan of "shut up and obey" approach that many would have us follow.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH%20Document%20Library/COVID-19/Dimmer-Framework-August_2020.pdf


Folks going on 7 months and counting.  Get it done now. Unacceptable BS!


----------



## notintheface (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> Does anybody really thing CalSouth has any power in this situation? The state and county governments will determine when youth sports can resume play. Take up your complaints with them. What a bunch of whiners.


I tend to agree with this. CalSouth is just as much of a bystander as we all are. This statement is the closest thing we have to them saying "hey we're just a bystander too." I cannot imagine a scenario where CSL, SCDSL, ECNL, etc, want to engage in discovery about internal emails of "hey it's okay to take the risk and start our leagues now".


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I tend to agree with this. CalSouth is just as much of a bystander as we all are. This statement is the closest thing we have to them saying "hey we're just a bystander too." I cannot imagine a scenario where CSL, SCDSL, ECNL, etc, want to engage in discovery about internal emails of "hey it's okay to take the risk and start our leagues now".


Wow. Really.  Is that where we're at now...lets just be subject to the whims of Covid and the arbitrary decisions of politicians.  Lets do nothing because its probably not going to work.  Lets not even try.  Very disheartening if that's peoples attitudes.


----------



## outside! (Sep 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> Wow. Really.  Is that where we're at now...lets just be subject to the whims of Covid and the arbitrary decisions of politicians.  Lets do nothing because its probably not going to work.  Lets not even try.  Very disheartening if that's peoples attitudes.


That is not my attitude, I just think youth sports are far down the list of priorities, as they should be. I believe that when schools are allowed to have sports, so will the rest of us. I am sure that in the process of formulating how to reopen schools, school sports are part of the discussion. Since youth soccer depends on school owned fields for many games and practices, we are kind of stuck waiting for them anyway.

I have accepted the reality and have helped my youth player find other activities. His team has started practicing within the guidelines (no 1v1, but he says shooting drills are fun and allowing him to learn more as a defender). Soccer is great, but now is the time to do all the things there wasn't time to do when soccer was year round. Live it up.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> That is not my attitude, I just think youth sports are far down the list of priorities, as they should be. I believe that when schools are allowed to have sports, so will the rest of us. I am sure that in the process of formulating how to reopen schools, school sports are part of the discussion. Since youth soccer depends on school owned fields for many games and practices, we are kind of stuck waiting for them anyway.
> 
> I have accepted the reality and have helped my youth player find other activities. His team has started practicing within the guidelines (no 1v1, but he says shooting drills are fun and allowing him to learn more as a defender). Soccer is great, but now is the time to do all the things there wasn't time to do when soccer was year round. Live it up.


this is great, but for some kids soccer is the *only* thing


----------



## chiefs (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> That is not my attitude, I just think youth sports are far down the list of priorities, as they should be. I believe that when schools are allowed to have sports, so will the rest of us. I am sure that in the process of formulating how to reopen schools, school sports are part of the discussion. Since youth soccer depends on school owned fields for many games and practices, we are kind of stuck waiting for them anyway.
> 
> I have accepted the reality and have helped my youth player find other activities. His team has started practicing within the guidelines (no 1v1, but he says shooting drills are fun and allowing him to learn more as a defender). Soccer is great, but now is the time to do all the things there wasn't time to do when soccer was year round. Live it up.


Why have other states juggled multiple balls at once including schools and sports and not California?  Plenty of time has passed. Also, data is becoming clearer every day that we should have never shut down anything other than nursing homes in the first place. Any state or city still shut down is being run by imbeciles. WAY past time to be back to work, school and sports.


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> That is not my attitude, I just think youth sports are far down the list of priorities, as they should be. I believe that when schools are allowed to have sports, so will the rest of us. I am sure that in the process of formulating how to reopen schools, school sports are part of the discussion. Since youth soccer depends on school owned fields for many games and practices, we are kind of stuck waiting for them anyway.
> 
> I have accepted the reality and have helped my youth player find other activities. His team has started practicing within the guidelines (no 1v1, but he says shooting drills are fun and allowing him to learn more as a defender). Soccer is great, but now is the time to do all the things there wasn't time to do when soccer was year round. Live it up.


100% agree with you on all points.  I've said before I don't care that much about soccer in the current environment, but I'm incredibly passionate about the need for getting kids back in school.   Like you said youth sports are likely tied to schools reopening, but youth sports can't just piggy back and hope for the best.  They need to at least try and carve their own path.

If I have to look at the silver lining of Covid, it couldn't have come at a better time for my son soccer wise.  He was pretty burned out after 24+ straight months of DA soccer including 1 year with a really shitty coach.  He didn't touch a ball for 3 months and now he is revitalized after spending that time fishing and surfing.  We took advantage of the Covid break but now I'm over it with kids not going back to school.  My son would probably rate the Covid shutdown an 8, might daughter probably a 3.  It all depends on the kid...and their age...and their gender.  Live it up.


----------



## Frank (Sep 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> Wow. Really.  Is that where we're at now...lets just be subject to the whims of Covid and the arbitrary decisions of politicians.  Lets do nothing because its probably not going to work.  Lets not even try.  Very disheartening if that's peoples attitudes.


This is how you do something.  Remove this tyrant.  It is is not a republican or democrat thing.  it is s state of California need.  I don't even care if another democrat takes over as long as the person removes the emergency powers and allow the elected officials to return to being able to drive policy instead of just 1 person deciding on his own.

www.recallgavin2020.com


----------



## watfly (Sep 2, 2020)

Frank said:


> This is how you do something.  Remove this tyrant.  It is is not a republican or democrat thing.  it is s state of California need.  I don't even care if another democrat takes over as long as the person removes the emergency powers and allow the elected officials to return to being able to drive policy instead of just 1 person deciding on his own.
> 
> www.recallgavin2020.com


Funny, pre Covid there was a Recall Gavin stand in front of our Walmart.  I made the snide comment that we just can't go around recalling people just because we don't like them.  Obviously, they knew something I didn't.


----------



## MacDre (Sep 2, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> this is great, but for some kids soccer is the *only* thing
> [/QUOTE
> And for those kids lack of balance is the problem not COVID.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> That is not my attitude, I just think youth sports are far down the list of priorities, as they should be. I believe that when schools are allowed to have sports, so will the rest of us. I am sure that in the process of formulating how to reopen schools, school sports are part of the discussion. Since youth soccer depends on school owned fields for many games and practices, we are kind of stuck waiting for them anyway.
> 
> I have accepted the reality and have helped my youth player find other activities. His team has started practicing within the guidelines (no 1v1, but he says shooting drills are fun and allowing him to learn more as a defender). Soccer is great, but now is the time to do all the things there wasn't time to do when soccer was year round. Live it up.


Outside, are you a teacher?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

chiefs said:


> One of the most significant times, and still no results in allowing outdoor soccer games.  Shameful when considering how long it's been.  Again, where's the leadership?  Is Calif the last state not allowing soccer games?


How about a Disney Tournament?  Maybe a salon since that seems to be okay for some... The Cuts & Color Classic.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

watfly said:


> 100% agree with you on all points.  I've said before I don't care that much about soccer in the current environment, but I'm incredibly passionate about the need for getting kids back in school.   Like you said youth sports are likely tied to schools reopening, but youth sports can't just piggy back and hope for the best.  They need to at least try and carve their own path.
> 
> If I have to look at the silver lining of Covid, it couldn't have come at a better time for my son soccer wise.  He was pretty burned out after 24+ straight months of DA soccer including 1 year with a really shitty coach.  He didn't touch a ball for 3 months and now he is revitalized after spending that time fishing and surfing.  We took advantage of the Covid break but now I'm over it with kids not going back to school.  My son would probably rate the Covid shutdown an 8, might daughter probably a 3.  It all depends on the kid...and their age...and their gender.  Live it up.


Thank you for your honesty.  I'm helping mentor two teen boys who are studs.  One in Water Polo and one in La Cross.  Stanford and Notre Dame are after them respectfully.  Both of them are burned out.  Both are Jrs.  Both hate club and their over demanding club coach.  They just want to play the game and have fun.  The hardest part for them is their parents and disappointing them.


----------



## Kante (Sep 2, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Interesting...I am not an attorney but I do read contracts and litigation documents in what I do.  While I am guessing, I am pretty sure that the attorney for Cal South had them add in the above comment to remove themselves from culpability but the reality is, they are the governing body for soccer down here so I find it doubtful that statement would relinquish them of their culpability in a court of law should something bad happen and may even add to their culpability because they are essentially stating to all involved they are only going to suspend coaches and not much else.  Of course passing the buck for enforcement is common place here in California so who knows.


Yup. "*Nothing in this communication is meant to be a rule, policy, protocol or other." *That's a $300/hour sentence if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

So a politician broke a rule and got snitched on and now she knows what it's like to be snitched on by a bitch....lol.  Cal South has police roaming the fields looking to snitch.  Something is wrong very very wrong and will get fixed soon.  No one is really following the rules because this is not as serious.  I was at home depot and_____________forget about it.


----------



## outside! (Sep 2, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Outside, are you a teacher?


Nope. Critical industry. Covid has not really impacted my employment.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

outside! said:


> Nope. Critical industry. Covid has not really impacted my employment.


Cool.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 2, 2020)

Frank said:


> This is how you do something.  Remove this tyrant.  It is is not a republican or democrat thing.  it is s state of California need.  I don't even care if another democrat takes over as long as the person removes the emergency powers and allow the elected officials to return to being able to drive policy instead of just 1 person deciding on his own.
> 
> www.recallgavin2020.com


Does anyone know how many more signatures are needed to have this included on the NOV ballot?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Does anyone know how many more signatures are needed to have this included on the NOV ballot?


As of a week ago... about 1.5M short.


----------



## GT45 (Sep 2, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Blue's coaches?


Nope. No Blues coaches are suspended. Blues operate by the book from leadership. As a grown adult your jealousy is a little embarrassing to witness. It was Slammers who circumvented the governor's orders by calling team training "camp" after the last shut down. It was West Coast who moved training to Oceanside to run practices to circumvent the gov. Blues shut down training and followed the gov's orders. But keep on with the lies and dishonesty if it suits your agenda.


----------



## Frank (Sep 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> As of a week ago... about 1.5M short.


I think they havn‘t turned in a significant portion of the signatures yet as I same a heat map of the  ounts and only 5-6 Counties had turned in so far.  I was driving down imperial hwy today and they had a signature stand. An 18 wheeler stopped in the right lane got out of his truck and ran and signed.  People are passionate about getting this done.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 2, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> *Blues have played by the book *for sure. I can’t say that for some other clubs.  Not gonna name clubs or throw them under the bus but I’m sure some of you know who I’m referring to.


That is so good to hear.  The great Tad is a rule follower and a true class act.  I know all the other coaches follow the wise soccer guru and all his coaching habits.  I hear about this one club trying to get an upper hand and break some rules.  I then heard about this other one trying to steal goats from smaller clubs.  The owners of those clubs get pissed when goat goes to da blues.  I guess everyone is heading to AZ and Utah.  Where is you goat playing Luis this Labor Day?  Pm me if you have too.  The Helper is hear to help you navigate this insane soccer world that seems to be controlled by a few higher ups.  This was like my wife when she first met me.  It was love at first site.  The Helper and the Angel Unicorn fall in love   Q got nothing on my wife........lol.....hahahahahahahahaha........lol!!!!!!  He just has all the paper trail........lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Livipool (Sep 2, 2020)

Haven’t posted in a while but Blues have run a tight ship to say the least.  They’ve not broken any rules as both my youngers play and I’ve seen it.  Class act on all accounts and taking this seriously and respectively.  Social distancing during practice and enforcing it at all times.  Youngers coaches constantly reminding kids to distance and respect the rules or leave.  These are the facts from my perspective.   Stay safe and motivated during these times.  They will pass with the right efforts and focus. Once again, blues youngers have been run legitimately to the highest standards one could during these unprecedented times as that’s my only exposure.


----------



## mlx (Sep 2, 2020)

Wait, did cal south move roster freeze dates? Wasn't it August 31st?


----------



## paytoplay (Sep 2, 2020)

Sl___mers


----------



## Lulu22 (Sep 2, 2020)

Blues organization have been pretty good. Some of their coaches on their own or under the the team parent do organize scrimmages and practices when they are not permitted. Slammers do the same.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 3, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Nope. No Blues coaches are suspended. Blues operate by the book from leadership. As a grown adult your jealousy is a little embarrassing to witness. It was Slammers who circumvented the governor's orders by calling team training "camp" after the last shut down. It was West Coast who moved training to Oceanside to run practices to circumvent the gov. Blues shut down training and followed the gov's orders. But keep on with the lies and dishonesty if it suits your agenda.


I simply asked the question because I've seen multiple photos of Blues coaches having contact training/scrimmages 2 month ago. Simple answer would have been enough.


----------



## Chelsea dad g09 (Sep 3, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Nope. No Blues coaches are suspended. Blues operate by the book from leadership. As a grown adult your jealousy is a little embarrassing to witness. It was Slammers who circumvented the governor's orders by calling team training "camp" after the last shut down. It was West Coast who moved training to Oceanside to run practices to circumvent the gov. Blues shut down training and followed the gov's orders. But keep on with the lies and dishonesty if it suits your agenda.


Can tell you that this is 100% not true for all blues teams following governors orders. If you'd like pm me and I'll fill you in, but you should stop defending them as a whole just as you should stop smearing other clubs as a whole.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

Chelsea dad g09 said:


> Can tell you that this is 100% not true for all blues teams following governors orders. If you'd like pm me and I'll fill you in, but you should stop defending them as a whole just as you should stop smearing other clubs as a whole.


Great take.  It's about the coach, not the club.  Tad is a great coach and is a rule follower.  I would bet $5 that most of the Blues coaches follow the rules. That doesnt mean every coach at da Blues follows every rule in the book.  To be fair, I dont know one freaking person on this earth that follows all the rules in the different rule books.  I drove 90 MPH the other day, I broke the law.  Youth Soccer is very unique in Socal.  It's like our DDs were owned by these, "soccer families" and Cal South was the Ref.  If you dare try to leave mid season because of serious sh*t, you get warned not to leave and if you do, you get warned that all the D1 coaches will know your this and that.  Trying to get your players card by Cal South was hard.  My emails were magically found by many clubs in socal.  I do have a question about Cal South.  Do the folks that work there also run or own their own non profit soccer club?


----------



## chiefs (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Great take.  It's about the coach, not the club.  Tad is a great coach and is a rule follower.  I would bet $5 that most of the Blues coaches follow the rules. That doesnt mean every coach at da Blues follows every rule in the book.  To be fair, I dont know one freaking person on this earth that follows all the rules in the different rule books.  I drove 90 MPH the other day, I broke the law.  Youth Soccer is very unique in Socal.  It's like our DDs were owned by these, "soccer families" and Cal South was the Ref.  If you dare try to leave mid season because of serious sh*t, you get warned not to leave and if you do, you get warned that all the D1 coaches will know your this and that.  Trying to get your players card by Cal South was hard.  My emails were magically found by many clubs in socal.  I do have a question about Cal South.  Do the folks that work there also run or own their own non profit soccer club?


Does anyone actually know the rules?  They get changed all the time, thus no credibility.  Why single out outdoor's soccer?  I know of Indoor Volleyball clubs up and rolling as business as usual.  I asked the coaches about it, and they just said since Volleyball wasn't specifically addressed in any governmental body, that it's presumed to be fine..


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Does anyone actually know the rules?  They get changed all the time, thus no credibility.  Why single out outdoor's soccer?  I know of Indoor Volleyball clubs up and rolling as business as usual.  I asked the coaches about it, and they just said since Volleyball wasn't specifically addressed in any governmental body, that it's presumed to be fine..


Soccer has been in someone else control.  It's hard to let you go when one likes what they control.  It will be "let go" soon and then everyone can enjoy soccer again.


----------



## Stephen A smith (Sep 3, 2020)

Livipool said:


> Haven’t posted in a while but Blues have run a tight ship to say the least.  They’ve not broken any rules as both my youngers play and I’ve seen it.  Class act on all accounts and taking this seriously and respectively.  Social distancing during practice and enforcing it at all times.  Youngers coaches constantly reminding kids to distance and respect the rules or leave.  These are the facts from my perspective.   Stay safe and motivated during these times.  They will pass with the right efforts and focus. Once again, blues youngers have been run legitimately to the highest standards one could during these unprecedented times as that’s my only exposure.


Guidelines state no contact. Yet by the looks of it you guys will be in Arizona. Good luck. Wonder if cal south does anything.


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Sep 3, 2020)

Chelsea dad g09 said:


> Can tell you that this is 100% not true for all blues teams following governors orders. If you'd like pm me and I'll fill you in, but you should stop defending them as a whole just as you should stop smearing other clubs as a whole.


From what I'm reading the truth is pretty clear.  The Blues organization from the top is following the rules as best as they can understand them.  But there are a couple rogue coaches who are not following the directives from the club.  I'm not sure why this is so hard to understand.

I posted this analogy on another thread: The Blues are like the Alabama of youth soccer: They win...A LOT.  So, people hate them (really just jealousy) and want to bring them down.  They aren't doing anything different than any other club, they just get better players.  I would guess that 90% of the people that don't like Blues wouldn't be able to sign fast enough if they got a call from TB or RR.


----------



## chiefs (Sep 3, 2020)

Stephen A smith said:


> Guidelines state no contact. Yet by the looks of it you guys will be in Arizona. Good luck. Wonder if cal south does anything.


why would they? And they can't control a group of kids getting together. Nor can they control parents vacations....Cal South should focus on getting kids back on the field, and not be concerned about other doings.  GET SOCCER BACK in SO CAL!


----------



## Chelsea dad g09 (Sep 3, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> From what I'm reading the truth is pretty clear.  The Blues organization from the top is following the rules as best as they can understand them.  But there are a couple rogue coaches who are not following the directives from the club.  I'm not sure why this is so hard to understand.
> 
> I posted this analogy on another thread: The Blues are like the Alabama of youth soccer: They win...A LOT.  So, people hate them (really just jealousy) and want to bring them down.  They aren't doing anything different than any other club, they just get better players.  I would guess that 90% of the people that don't like Blues wouldn't be able to sign fast enough if they got a call from TB or RR.


Definitely dont hate nor am I jealous of anything any other club does, my daughter is good where shes at. The other poster said blues was operating by the book and I simply pointed out that is unequivocally false, I'm not sure why this is so hard to understand.


----------



## watfly (Sep 3, 2020)

chiefs said:


> why would they? And they can't control a group of kids getting together. Nor can they control parents vacations....Cal South should focus on getting kids back on the field, and not be concerned about other doings.  GET SOCCER BACK in SO CAL!


Some people seem to embrace this whole Nanny state concept.  If I didn't know any better I would think this site is a place for people to audition for an HOA board position.

Why are people so concerned with what other clubs are doing?  If you think they're gaining an advantage on your team whatever that advantage may be is at best only going to be temporary.  You also have to understand that when the rules are arbitrary and in many cases based on political whims and not science, compliance is not going to be very high.

I'm a "don't do the crime, if you can't to the time" person.  So if you are going to take the risk you need to take consequences that follow if you cause a breakout.  You can't come back and plead innocence or claim you were setup  .


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 3, 2020)

SoccerFan6 said:


> From what I'm reading the truth is pretty clear.  The Blues organization from the top is following the rules as best as they can understand them.  But there are a couple rogue coaches who are not following the directives from the club.  I'm not sure why this is so hard to understand.
> 
> I posted this analogy on another thread: The Blues are like the Alabama of youth soccer: *They win...A LOT.*  So, people hate them (really just jealousy) and want to bring them down.  They aren't doing anything different than any other club, they just get better players.  I would guess that 90% of the people that don't like Blues wouldn't be able to sign fast enough if they got a call from TB or RR.


In order to WIN, you need the best.  Fast and quick is usually what coaches like, just like the Bear......  Tad only recruited 7 teams in 40 years.  It's not like him and the Gaffer recruit for the whole club.  7 teams of 16-18 players per team with a few cuts along the way. Tad never carried a large bench because he didnt want to deal with you know who.  He knew what he was looking for.  Anyone who worked hard ((goat)) on da field, got invited to the ranch to scrimmage.  I could go on and on but he had his system and they won!!!


----------



## Lulu22 (Sep 3, 2020)

Is all about lawsuits, if coaches, players and teams are covered under Cal South they should not be affiliated if they want to do things on their own or go to another state and play, rogue coaches and parents are costing everyone, there’s people just filming teams and sending video so just behave for a little. I’ll include adult pick up games on that too. If someone from a cal south covered team becomes infected in another state and brings it back and spreads it Cal South should not be liable.


----------



## Frank (Sep 3, 2020)

Stephen A smith said:


> Guidelines state no contact. Yet by the looks of it you guys will be in Arizona. Good luck. Wonder if cal south does anything.


Cal South approves through the online system.  They stamp your roster with their seal.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> In order to WIN, you need the best.  Fast and quick is usually what coaches like, just like the Bear......  Tad only recruited 7 teams in 40 years.  It's not like him and the Gaffer recruit for the whole club.  7 teams of 16-18 players per team with a few cuts along the way. Tad never carried a large bench because he didnt want to deal with you know who.  He knew what he was looking for.  Anyone who worked hard ((goat)) on da field, got invited to the ranch to scrimmage.  I could go on and on but he had his system and they won!!!


I've been a huge fan of Blues for many many years (even though I don't have daughter playing soccer). Tad is a goat of all girls coaches. However lately, they've hired couple of coaches who (just to say nicely) is not a very good fit for Blues organization.


----------



## GT45 (Sep 3, 2020)

Chelsea dad g09 said:


> Can tell you that this is 100% not true for all blues teams following governors orders. If you'd like pm me and I'll fill you in, but you should stop defending them as a whole just as you should stop smearing other clubs as a whole.


I did not smear. I posted facts. If you think the factual behavior of those two clubs is a smear then you clearly think they were in the wrong. Blues leadership runs a tight ship. There have been enough people on here supporting that. Coaches are allowed to do private training. There are no fields in OC that would allow full on scrimmages so I don't buy what that poster is selling.


----------



## Lulu22 (Sep 3, 2020)

Well there’s a Blues team that does full on scrimmages at a park in south OC just behind my house don’t think they need a permit, to be fair there’s adult pick ups at the same place. the scrimmage Is posted all over Instagram. There’s a slammers that did full on scrimmages at a school when nobody can enter schools in OC. When pandemic was very high in OC there was a pats team training at a school also. The Blues said these events will not be covered by them, but it will be a shame if something happens and their club gets affected.


----------



## Chelsea dad g09 (Sep 3, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I did not smear. I posted facts. If you think the factual behavior of those two clubs is a smear then you clearly think they were in the wrong. Blues leadership runs a tight ship. There have been enough people on here supporting that. Coaches are allowed to do private training. There are no fields in OC that would allow full on scrimmages so I don't buy what that poster is selling.


You can believe what you like, I dont dispute what the other clubs you mentioned are doing. What I do dispute is some blues teams doing the same, and yes what I'm saying are facts as well.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Sep 3, 2020)

W


chiefs said:


> Since Cal South does not provide liability coverage, I'll ask again, what is their purpose? Can we just not have them, and eliminate the bureaucracy and additional costs?  They have been behind the eight ball in leading Soccer out of this with the State. 7 months and counting something has to give.....


exactly what are they good for ??


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Sep 3, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I was never happy with their service to be honest.  I have much to say about that org.  I dont want to get black balled.  They know this dad up there......lol!!!!!!!!


Give me the info I’ll say it lol


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> Blues coaches were so strict that when they had their camps, I got in trouble for walking around the field in Great Park with a mask. With no one near me for 50 yards. They had a very strict no spectator rule. I had to go walk on the other side of the park where I couldn’t be seen and was watching the camp with binoculars


but their ECNL teams have been playing with full contact for months so not that strict.....


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 4, 2020)

- Bottom line is this, with the new Governor guidelines, we wont be back to green status anytime soon.
This to me means the following in terms of club soccer:
- No tournament soccer until next summer (if not later)
- The governor doesnt care about youth sports.
- No club soccer until we get to Yellow (if we can even get to that stage because it's extremely difficult). 

Outside of us youth sports parents, nobody cares about getting kids back to the fields. 

Enjoy your year off friends, time to start new hobbies and hope to see youth soccer in the fall of 2021.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 4, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> - Bottom line is this, with the new Governor guidelines, we wont be back to green status anytime soon.
> This to me means the following in terms of club soccer:
> - No tournament soccer until next summer (if not later)
> - The governor doesnt care about youth sports.
> ...


bottom line is this.....Youth sports are happening right now whether it's allowed or not. Some following rules but more and more do not.
Just drive by local fields and see for yourself.
Little league is ON
Football is ON (HS and youth)
Soccer is ON (all levels)
Volleyball is ON
Gyms are OPEN


----------



## Lulu22 (Sep 4, 2020)

Yes sports are happening at all levels, and everyone is doing whatever they want, blues coaches And from most of other clubs  are offering private scrimmages sometimes using other people like their team parent to disguise that is not them and they don’t get in trouble. With that said when is under the blues I go for walks at the great park and one of their coaches even had ruled to measure the 6 ft, when they are on their own they offer a service and is up to the parent to pay a fee for scrimmages and take their kid. They are hustling trying to make an extra buck is up to the parent. There are other clubs that start with letter S that as a club with no extra charge do scrimmages also. It is a mess


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 4, 2020)

Lulu22 said:


> Yes sports are happening at all levels, and everyone is doing whatever they want, blues coaches And from most of other clubs  are offering private scrimmages sometimes using other people like their team parent to disguise that is not them and they don’t get in trouble. With that said when is under the blues I go for walks at the great park and one of their coaches even had ruled to measure the 6 ft, when they are on their own they offer a service and is up to the parent to pay a fee for scrimmages and take their kid. They are hustling trying to make an extra buck is up to the parent. There are other clubs that start with letter S that as a club with no extra charge do scrimmages also. It is a mess


Who cares how much training or the number of scrimmages Slammers and blues are doing!  They have nobody to play against on a formal meaningful game.    There will be no tournaments and no league until next year (Spring/Summer). 

They can play all they want and eventually will get caught.   You can also do what others are doing, they are calling the police to go stop teams from scrimmaging or doing no covid practices.  My nephew's baseball team (u12) had to be escorted by the police because they were practicing on a public field in La Mirada.  Talk about wasting tax payer dollars!


----------



## GT45 (Sep 4, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> but their ECNL teams have been playing with full contact for months so not that strict.....


Not true. My kid plays Blues ECNL. I know several of the coaches. Blues are not playing full contact scrimmages. They can't even do contact in training. If a Blues coach is doing it call them out. Otherwise stop with the rumor mongering. A parent or players leading scrimmages on their own is not Blues training. All Blues ECNL teams train at OC Great Park. No scrimmages or contact are allowed there. 

Separate a coach who is an independent contractor training private lessons from organized Blues ECNL training. Coaches can do private training on their own free will and their own insurance.


----------



## oh canada (Sep 4, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> but their ECNL teams have been playing with full contact for months so not that strict.....


Blues teams always play full contact...literally.


----------



## NumberTen (Sep 4, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Not true. My kid plays Blues ECNL. I know several of the coaches. Blues are not playing full contact scrimmages. They can't even do contact in training. If a Blues coach is doing it call them out. Otherwise stop with the rumor mongering. A parent or players leading scrimmages on their own is not Blues training. All Blues ECNL teams train at OC Great Park. No scrimmages or contact are allowed there.
> 
> Separate a coach who is an independent contractor training private lessons from organized Blues ECNL training. Coaches can do private training on their own free will and their own insurance.


Don't you ever get tired of carry the water for the Blues?  You have your head so far up their ass, you better hope they never stop walking.


----------



## Lulu22 (Sep 4, 2020)

For blues not under the club but the coach that I have knowledge of only asks the parents that are ok with the whole corona thing you don’t have to go if you don’t want to. But just go to The Indoor place where they practice and you’ll find plenty of info and their  teams having contact and full games Since June. Not at the great park but they do have scrimmages. Same for slammers in south OC everyone has contact in scrimmages. If you as a parent don’t want to go they can’t make you. but don’t come back with the rona and have the club or cal south be liable. My wife said No to Utah and Arizona we don’t think our 9 year old is going to become the next Messi if we go.


----------



## Chelsea dad g09 (Sep 4, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Not true. My kid plays Blues ECNL. I know several of the coaches. Blues are not playing full contact scrimmages. They can't even do contact in training. If a Blues coach is doing it call them out. Otherwise stop with the rumor mongering. A parent or players leading scrimmages on their own is not Blues training. All Blues ECNL teams train at OC Great Park. No scrimmages or contact are allowed there.
> 
> Separate a coach who is an independent contractor training private lessons from organized Blues ECNL training. Coaches can do private training on their own free will and their own insurance.


Yes, some blues teams are doing full contact scrimmages with their coach and no it's not private training with their own insurance. You are either defending them knowing they are which makes you a liar, or defending them without knowing which makes you ignorant, which is it?
Again I could care less about what they're doing, I wish my daughters team were doing more than they are but as a wise man once told me, you're defending the indefensible.


----------



## watfly (Sep 6, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Who cares how much training or the number of scrimmages Slammers and blues are doing!  They have nobody to play against on a formal meaningful game.    There will be no tournaments and no league until next year (Spring/Summer).
> 
> They can play all they want and eventually will get caught.   You can also do what others are doing, they are calling the police to go stop teams from scrimmaging or doing no covid practices.  My nephew's baseball team (u12) had to be escorted by the police because they were practicing on a public field in La Mirada.  Talk about wasting tax payer dollars!


I'm confident that Time's "Person of the Year" is going to be the Nosey Neighbor.  There are a few that should be nominated from  this forum.


----------



## Speed (Sep 6, 2020)

outside! said:


> Does anybody really thing CalSouth has any power in this situation? The state and county governments will determine when youth sports can resume play. Take up your complaints with them. What a bunch of whiners.


While I agree CalSouth could do a better job of communicating and reinforcing this. No communication is frustrating for ppl


----------



## Speed (Sep 6, 2020)

Lulu22 said:


> Well there’s a Blues team that does full on scrimmages at a park in south OC just behind my house don’t think they need a permit, to be fair there’s adult pick ups at the same place. the scrimmage Is posted all over Instagram. There’s a slammers that did full on scrimmages at a school when nobody can enter schools in OC. When pandemic was very high in OC there was a pats team training at a school also. The Blues said these events will not be covered by them, but it will be a shame if something happens and their club gets affected.


yes and can vouch for this is South OC I have seen it as well. Daughter came back another time from being on her teams zoom training that she was doing at the park and there they were. She's a 17 yo interested in law and boy was she ticked off that she was zooming and they were playing


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 6, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Nope. No Blues coaches are suspended. Blues operate by the book from leadership. As a grown adult your jealousy is a little embarrassing to witness. It was Slammers who circumvented the governor's orders by calling team training "camp" after the last shut down. It was West Coast who moved training to Oceanside to run practices to circumvent the gov. Blues shut down training and followed the gov's orders. But keep on with the lies and dishonesty if it suits your agenda.


No, they all did not! Not all of them.  Even saw two former WC players wearing their old jerseys, they are now with Blues, during a practice.   Who were they kidding, know the players well.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> No, they all did not! Not all of them.  Even saw two former WC players wearing their old jerseys, they are now with Blues, during a practice.   Who were they kidding, know the players well.


Were all in for a treat this season coming up in the SW ECNL.  Blues is the team to beat from what I'm hearing.  Nothing changes I guess and sometimes you have to switch to another motivation.  David ((any other team in SW)) vs Goliath ((SC Blues 04)).  Nothing to lose in this game.  My DD and her teammates have one pebble and a sling shot to knock them out.  It's next to impossible but anything is possible in soccer.  1-0 and keep them from scoring.  If you lose 0-7, oh well, they got the best team.  They picked up some really great players.  With that being said, another player from WC get's to play now and start and prove that she belongs as GK or whatever position.  Blues is my new #1 team in the country.


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Were all in for a treat this season coming up in the SW ECNL.  Blues is the team to beat from what I'm hearing.  Nothing changes I guess and sometimes you have to switch to another motivation.  David ((any other team in SW)) vs Goliath ((SC Blues 04)).  Nothing to lose in this game.  My DD and her teammates have one pebble and a sling shot to knock them out.  It's next to impossible but anything is possible in soccer.  1-0 and keep them from scoring.  If you lose 0-7, oh well, they got the best team.  They picked up some really great players.  With that being said, another player from WC get's to play now and start and prove that she belongs as GK or whatever position.  Blues is my new #1 team in the country.


In the grand plan of things, it doesn't matter.  What matters is family, health, character and what you do with the education you earn.  So many youth players go on to be recruited to play in college, some are in over their heads academically, a lot quit soccer after a year or two, party too much in college and don't achieve much.  Enjoy whatever youth soccer club you belong to, it all ends very quickly.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> In the grand plan of things, it doesn't matter.  What matters is family, health, character and what you do with the *education you earn*.  So many youth players go on to be recruited to play in college, some are in over their heads academically, a lot quit soccer after a year or two, party too much in college and don't achieve much. * Enjoy whatever youth soccer club you belong to, it all ends very quickly.*


Or some jump to da Pros.  2021-2022 is the year of the female.  Time to let kids choose other paths besides Big U.  Dont get me wrong, I love Big U and I know Big U will be back better then ever.  I'm super stoked on the future of Socal soccer.  I also think choice is key here and options in one's life.  Is it possible for a girl to go to college, study, party and play ball?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Or some jump to da Pros.  2021-2022 is the year of the female.  Time to let kids choose other paths besides Big U.  Dont get me wrong, I love Big U and I know Big U will be back better then ever.  I'm super stoked on the future of Socal soccer.  I also think choice is key here and options in one's life.  Is it possible for a girl to go to college, study, party and play ball?


Education should be part of the equation if they skip college to go pro.  We need to encourage our kids to take on a technical career or some other type of education even if they skip college.   A soccer player is just an injury away to end their career before it starts.   What’s the point of going pro if they don’t have a degree once they finish their career.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Or some jump to da Pros.  2021-2022 is the year of the female.  Time to let kids choose other paths besides Big U.  Dont get me wrong, I love Big U and I know Big U will be back better then ever.  I'm super stoked on the future of Socal soccer.  I also think choice is key here and options in one's life.  Is it possible for a girl to go to college, study, party and play ball?


How many US women soccer players make more money than the average computer programmer?

I am all for supporting the sport, but be realistic.  For any birth year, perhaps 4000 girls play elite level soccer.  Of those, maybe 2 will ever make more than chump change in the pros.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Were all in for a treat this season coming up in the SW ECNL.  Blues is the team to beat from what I'm hearing.  Nothing changes I guess and sometimes you have to switch to another motivation.  David ((any other team in SW)) vs Goliath ((SC Blues 04)).  Nothing to lose in this game.  My DD and her teammates have one pebble and a sling shot to knock them out.  It's next to impossible but anything is possible in soccer.  1-0 and keep them from scoring.  If you lose 0-7, oh well, they got the best team.  They picked up some really great players.  With that being said, another player from WC get's to play now and start and prove that she belongs as GK or whatever position.  Blues is my new #1 team in the country.


Phoenix Rising 04s ----> The team to beat in the SW ECNL conference -----> change my mind..  They were already at the top.  They've been training, they love the heat.....


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 6, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Phoenix Rising 04s ----> The team to beat in the SW ECNL conference -----> change my mind..  They were already at the top.  They've been training, they love the heat.....


Blues 04s added big time this off season...... and our Real 04s can play a bit too ..... I know they good but did Rising 04s add talent? Training time in Arizona definitely helps!

Just for fun here is my top 5......

1. Blues
2. LAFC
3. Real
4. Surf
5. Rising


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> *Education should be part of the equation* if they skip college to go pro.  We need to encourage our kids to take on a technical career or some other type of education even if they skip college.   A soccer player is just an injury away to end their career before it starts.   What’s the point of going pro if they don’t have a degree once they finish their career.


Says who???  Just kidding.....lol!!!  I get it now.  I believe in the future you can do whatever you like if you play by the rules.  Why not go travel and play soccer?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Blues 04s added big time this off season...... and our Real 04s can play a bit too ..... I know they good but did Rising 04s add talent? Training time in Arizona definitely helps!
> 
> Just for fun here is my top 5......
> 
> ...


Happy is happy his team is #1 AZ.  That is a good squad in the dessert and their training as we speak.   I must say though, the haul the Blues got in the off season was, as futbol dad said, "Big Time."  I personally love the challenge to play against the best and so does my DD..  For many clubs in socal minus Beach and Surf, playing Blues is like playing Stanford.  They recruit the best and they usually win.  Tad's team was well on their way to be crown top team in the USA before Covid.  I'm serious you guys.  Here's my top SW Teams:

1.  Blues
2.  LAFC
3.  Real SC  (If the two sisters play, then I move them to the top))
5.  Arsenal IE  ((I hear they picked up some real good players))
5.  Surf SD

On a side not, if Beach FC were granted a waiver this year ((I support 100%)), then they would be top 3 for sure.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Phoenix Rising 04s ----> The team to beat in the SW ECNL conference -----> change my mind..  *They were already at the top*.  They've been training, they love the heat.....


100% a new league with new top teams from GDA and players leaving for greener pasture.  Big movement Happy.  Rising is real good but not socal good.  Sorry about that and that might not make you happy, but I called my shot and now let's see whose right.  Happy's Top 5

1.  Rising
2.  ?
3.  ?
4.  ?
5.  ?

Let's here from the desert.  DH?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

dad4 said:


> How many US women soccer players make more money than the average computer programmer?
> 
> I am all for supporting the sport, but be realistic.  For any birth year, perhaps 4000 girls play elite level soccer.  Of those, maybe 2 will ever make more than *chump change* in the pros.


Dad 4, do you honestly believe I think my dd can go pro 2022 and skip college like Kobe and LeBron?  Plus, that chump change was how they treated the females in the past, like chumps.  Not no more dude IMO.  So if 100 of the best of the best goats of the 04 age, how many in this country could go pro if the girls weren't treated like chumps?  10?  20?  So if your top 100, then the odds to make some coin improves.  I agree the chumps treated the girls like sh*t!!!!


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Or some jump to da Pros.  2021-2022 is the year of the female.  Time to let kids choose other paths besides Big U.  Dont get me wrong, I love Big U and I know Big U will be back better then ever.  I'm super stoked on the future of Socal soccer.  I also think choice is key here and options in one's life.  Is it possible for a girl to go to college, study, party and play ball


A women's right to choose is so important in all aspects of their lives.  We do not live in medieval times or in the 1950's or 1960's. Many people have fought hard for freedom and equality.  Hopefully young women will choose what is best for them, not their parents and  not their friends, but what is right for them. So many women in the world don't have choices. How lucky our girls are!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> A women's right to choose is so important in all aspects of their lives.  We do not live in medieval times or in the 50's or 60's. Many people have fought hard for freedom and equality.  Hopefully young women will choose what is best for them, not their parents and  not their friends, but what is right for them. So many women in the world don't have choices. How lucky our girls are!


Girls rock!!!!


----------



## happy9 (Sep 6, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Blues 04s added big time this off season...... and our Real 04s can play a bit too ..... I know they good but did Rising 04s add talent? Training time in Arizona definitely helps!
> 
> Just for fun here is my top 5......
> 
> ...


I'm just giving you socal folks a hard time.  If you've read any of my other posts (beyond the political ones, purely futbol) I don't  really see things through the win/loss lens.  Do I like to win, hell yea.  Does my DD like to win, yep, almost to a fault.  And, we are not in ECNL, in DA now GA with no plans to move unless the coach moves - which is doubtful.

But this letter league youth soccer gig is about getting to college, YNT, and maybe, just maybe, beyond that. Girls on teams that are middle of the pack but play good soccer get seen just as much as the ones who play on the teams at the very top.  In many ways colleges like to scout players on good teams that play well against the "best" teams - or so I'm told.

I don't know if 04 rising team added. Their big add was last year.  There is one 05 goat who left a DA club because they had her playing up too much of the time (parents did not like it) and went to Rising. Does Rising  convince her to play up again?  I don't know, but she's worthy of playing up and possibly should be playing 2 up (she's that good, big, strong, fast, mature, etc).  

Not too much movement from former GA teams to ECNL.  Most girls stayed put (for now) and those that were being recruited to DA/GA teams still came.  All bets are off after this season.

ECNL boys teams traveled here this weekend to play MLS teams, wish ECNL girls teams would travel.  Maybe we would revive sold old rivalries - Real, Blues, Surf.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 6, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> 100% a new league with new top teams from GDA and players leaving for greener pasture.  Big movement Happy.  Rising is real good but not socal good.  Sorry about that and that might not make you happy, but I called my shot and now let's see whose right.  Happy's Top 5
> 
> 1.  Rising
> 2.  ?
> ...


We will see, they were socal good last season.  They haven't had a drop off in talent.  I know how the socal talent machine goes, so maybe a bit of talent redistribution occurred.  But bring it, let them settle it on the pitch.  

And to remind you again, I don't have a dog in the fight, we are not ECNL, we just know plenty of people on that wrong side of the track...ha..


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 6, 2020)

happy9 said:


> We will see, they were socal good last season.  They haven't had a drop off in talent.  I know how the socal talent machine goes, so maybe a bit of talent redistribution occurred.  But bring it, let them settle it on the pitch.
> 
> And to remind you again, I don't have a dog in the fight, we are not ECNL, we just know plenty of people on that wrong side of the track...ha..


I know Happy. I just like to talk soccer rankings for fun.


----------



## Y_T (Sep 6, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> A women's right to choose is so important in all aspects of their lives.  We do not live in medieval times or in the 1950's or 1960's. Many people have fought hard for freedom and equality.  Hopefully young women will choose what is best for them, not their parents and  not their friends, but what is right for them. So many women in the world don't have choices. How lucky our girls are!


----------



## Copa9 (Sep 7, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8947


Did you know you can biopsy a single heart cell and it keeps beating even in a petri dish?  Is it alive and human? Can that beating heart cell live on its own?


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 7, 2020)

oh no, now we are going to start debating abortion.  Got help us.  Everyone should go back to debating the science of COVID-19.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 7, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> oh no, now we are going to start debating abortion.  *Got* help us.  Everyone should go back to debating the science of COVID-19.


Yes, God will help us all.  I'm only hear to talk about soccer and how I can be a helper when needed.  I just spoke to a lovely lady whose DD played DPL last year and her team is gone kind of.  I was able to help her her and she thanked me.  Regarding the obvious, I will just say over the last three weeks my mind and heart has been changed unlike any other time in my life.  I see clearly now.  For me, the lesson is not to project my pain towards others.  I'm alive and I have today so do something and stop making excuses and get happy for the life you have  

What I think my expression would be before Corona and how I kind of felt towards Bio mom


What I think I would look like today and I love my Bio mom and have so much appreciation for my bio mom.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 7, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Did you know you can biopsy a single heart cell and it keeps beating even in a petri dish?  Is it alive and human? Can that beating heart cell live on its own?


I hear you... but will counter your argument.  There are sick and injured humans that can't live on their own without medication, surgery or life support.  Do we just let them die?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Phoenix Rising 04s ----> The team to beat in the SW ECNL conference -----> change my mind.. They were already at the top. They've been training, they love the heat.....


Change your mind? OK.

This past weekends tournament. They could only beat the Arsenal 04 ecRL team 1-0. They could only beat the apl are state 1 Arsenal team 2-0 (the link is down so I cannot look up which division they are in).

If that is the team to beat in the SW...they have troubles ahead. They should be smoking those 2 teams. I heard the Arsenal ECNL team beat the Arsenel ecRl team 5 or 6-1 in a scrimmage.

When I saw the results for the Rising ECNL team this weekend, to be honest I was VERY surprised.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> 100% a new league with new top teams from GDA and players leaving for greener pasture.  Big movement Happy.  Rising is real good but not socal good.  Sorry about that and that might not make you happy, but I called my shot and now let's see whose right.  Happy's Top 5
> 
> 1.  Rising
> 2.  ?
> ...


Rising isn't going to be number 1. I would expect them and Arsenal to be more middle of the pack. 

The top teams in So Cal were/are going to be good. And some have said others have added. 

Need to watch a few games to see what shakes out.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Change your mind? OK.
> 
> This past weekends tournament. They could only beat the Arsenal 04 ecRL team 1-0. They could only beat the apl are state 1 Arsenal team 2-0 (the link is down so I cannot look up which division they are in).
> 
> ...


What tournament was this DH?
Agree regarding middle of pack.... and  Arsenal ECNL have struggled for a while too


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Rising isn't going to be number 1. I would expect them and Arsenal to be more middle of the pack.
> 
> The top teams in So Cal were/are going to be good. And some have said others have added.
> 
> Need to watch a few games to see what shakes out.


Yup.  This is early "passing league" stuff.  Pre pre season exhibition.  Goats getting ready for the battle later in October for SW ECNL 04 League.  Just make da playoffs is success, right DH?  I think Happy was just trying to be positive.


----------



## happy9 (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Change your mind? OK.
> 
> This past weekends tournament. They could only beat the Arsenal 04 ecRL team 1-0. They could only beat the apl are state 1 Arsenal team 2-0 (the link is down so I cannot look up which division they are in).
> 
> ...


Surprised indeed!  They were the top team in the SW last season.  Wonder who left, wonder if all of their players were here (plenty of families in CA, Utah, the lake, up north, etc this weekend).


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 7, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Surprised indeed!  They were the top team in the SW last season.  Wonder who left, wonder if all of their players were here (plenty of families in CA, Utah, the lake, up north, etc this weekend).


They were not the top last yr. Off the top of my head 3rd. LAFC was top at that age group


----------



## happy9 (Sep 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They were not the top last yr. Off the top of my head 3rd. LAFC was top at that age group


Well, we will see what happens.  I don't have a dog in that fight.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 8, 2020)

Like i told my pal the other day, little girls should be able to go play soccer.  Nope, they can't play soccer but they can sit on a swing in a park so and animal can snatch her.  I'm not worried one bit about a virus snatching up my dd lungs and then going into her brain and causing long term damage that we know nothing about.
This game, *"Grab & Go"* is being played because so many have been let out because of_______________ and the guy up in _______________.









						Oregon man arrested after trying to kidnap 11-year-old girl at park, police say
					

An Oregon man was arrested after he tried to grab an 11-year-old girl while she was on a swing at a park on Sunday, authorities said.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Spartan (Sep 8, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Blues 04s added big time this off season...... and our Real 04s can play a bit too ..... I know they good but did Rising 04s add talent? Training time in Arizona definitely helps!
> 
> Just for fun here is my top 5......
> 
> ...


I am going with 

1. LAFC 04
2. Surf 
3. Real SoCal
4. Rising
5. Blues

Best of luck to all


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 8, 2020)

Spartan said:


> I am going with
> 
> 1. LAFC 04
> 2. Surf
> ...


Interesting top 5 Spartan.  I will say LAFC looks really good ((practice next t us a few weeks ago)) and picked up some nice players.  Surf plays the best style and they have nice fields.  I like all 5 that you have and anyone of those teams could be #1.  Blues is #1 IMO ((GK is top notch)).  Real SC #2 if the sisters are playing 04.  If still playing up with the 18/19 year olds, then not top 5.  Rising is on the rise and a tough team.  I went back and watched video last years game and the CM stood out again.  My eyes did not play tricks on me.  I loved her ganas.  My dd had a good game but did not finish on her big chance early in the game and then ref called a horrible offsides on a great pass from my goat to another goat who I think would have finished.  Then, my goat got whacked from behind in da box and no call by the ref who was too far away and swallowed his whistle.  A clear foul. Then, one of their players got fouled in the box and ref called that one.  Go figure.  M the CM finished nicely and were down 1-0. Then in 2nd half, M the CM made a beautiful display of skill and incredible finish and were down 0-2.  I like their forward too btw and she can ball.  My dd tried hard as did her teammates but we just didnt finish our chances and the ref didnt have a good game.  All the girls had ganas and that was a fun game to watch.  Up 1-0 or down 0-2, makes a world of difference in soccer.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 8, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> Oregon land of the mutants


It happens everywhere Luis, I just pulled that from the news today.  I have great friends that live in OR and love Portland.


----------



## CoachMike (Sep 10, 2020)

..... this whole forum is a hot hot mess and I wish it wasn't. It could be so useful and thriving, but instead every thread turns to politics or some bickering between soccer moms/dads. I guess this is the SoCal soccer world in a microcosm.


----------



## Justkickinit (Sep 10, 2020)

CoachMike said:


> ..... this whole forum is a hot hot mess and I wish it wasn't. It could be so useful and thriving, but instead every thread turns to politics or some bickering between soccer moms/dads. I guess this is the SoCal soccer world in a microcosm.


Totally agree. Slowly weening (sp?) myself off entirely. Crazy how much time some have to just spat off opinions. And how rude people get, and the ignorant ones taking the time to write out curse words to (try) to get their points across is so off putting. It’s sad what this has all become. Not just this forum...this nation. Wonder if we will ever get back to a place that resembled some sort of unison and tolerance for one another. Take care all. Be well.


----------



## outside! (Sep 10, 2020)

Justkickinit said:


> Wonder if we will ever get back to a place that resembled some sort of unison and tolerance for one another.


When exactly was that? I don't believe that has ever been the case in this country.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

outside! said:


> When exactly was that? I don't believe that has ever been the case in this country.


Hard to tell.  The 80s and 90s seemed more polite to me.  Might just be I was younger and saw the world differently then.


----------



## mlx (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Hard to tell.  The 80s and 90s seemed more polite to me.  Might just be I was younger and saw the world differently then.


The internet gave a voice to all of those ignorant, inbred, religious, science-denier, homophobic, racist, trash people. In the 80s and 90s they were just quiet being all of that in their own closed communities.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

mlx said:


> The internet gave a voice to all of those ignorant, inbred, religious, science-denier, homophobic, racist, trash people. In the 80s and 90s they were just quiet being all of that in their own closed communities.


Not that.  The people in my community then were more polite than the people in my community now.

For example , we didn't call each other ignorant, inbred, science denier, homophobic, racist or trash.

Agree that the internet doesnt help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

mlx said:


> The internet gave a voice to all of those ignorant, inbred, religious, science-denier, homophobic, racist, trash people. In the 80s and 90s they were just quiet being all of that in their own closed communities.


Lets  leave your mom out of it.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Sep 10, 2020)

CoachMike said:


> ..... this whole forum is a hot hot mess and I wish it wasn't. It could be so useful and thriving, but instead every thread turns to politics or some bickering between soccer moms/dads. I guess this is the SoCal soccer world in a microcosm.


In case you didn't know, after you click on "new posts", there is also a very useful "Mark forums read" button.


----------



## outside! (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Hard to tell.  The 80s and 90s seemed more polite to me.  Might just be I was younger and saw the world differently then.


The good old days were always terrible for some large minority of the population. In the 80's and 90's, it was still common very common to use denigrating slang terms for non-heterosexuals. It has always been bad to be non-white in this country.


----------



## mlx (Sep 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lets  leave your mom out of it.


It's funny how you always feel alluded.


----------



## mlx (Sep 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not that.  The people in my community then were more polite than the people in my community now.
> 
> For example , we didn't call each other ignorant, inbred, science denier, homophobic, racist or trash.
> 
> Agree that the internet doesnt help.


Maybe your community back then was always of ignorant, inbred, science denier, homophobic and racist trash and they never felt "threatened".


----------



## dad4 (Sep 10, 2020)

outside! said:


> The good old days were always terrible for some large minority of the population. In the 80's and 90's, it was still common very common to use denigrating slang terms for non-heterosexuals. It has always been bad to be non-white in this country.


Yes, but we stopped calling each other "sir" when we stopped calling minorities "boy".

To me, that was a mistake.  The problem was "boy".  There was nothing wrong with "sir".     We should have just adopted good manners towards everyone.

Look at @mlx.  He's insulting the entire population of a town he doesn't know and whose citizens he has never met.   How did we get to the point where that is considered acceptable?


----------



## Speed (Sep 10, 2020)

CoachMike said:


> ..... this whole forum is a hot hot mess and I wish it wasn't. It could be so useful and thriving, but instead every thread turns to politics or some bickering between soccer moms/dads. I guess this is the SoCal soccer world in a microcosm.


I made the same statement awhile back in hopes that it would improve. My apologies, apparently I made it worse.


----------



## Speed (Sep 10, 2020)

Speed said:


> I made the same statement awhile back in hopes that it would improve. My apologies, apparently I made it worse.


and one more thing...I think its the dads LOL


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Yes, but we stopped calling each other "sir" when we stopped calling minorities "boy".
> 
> To me, that was a mistake.  The problem was "boy".  There was nothing wrong with "sir".     We should have just adopted good manners towards everyone.
> 
> Look at @mlx.  He's insulting the entire population of a town he doesn't know and whose citizens he has never met.   How did we get to the point where that is considered acceptable?


Sorry to disappoint, but "sir" still being widely used in many states.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but "sir" still being widely used in many states.


Goor point, sir.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 11, 2020)

Growing up in the South, I was called “boy” by every foreman and older man at my fathers hunt club.  I was also raise to address men and women as “sir” or “ma’am” out of respect for my elders.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Growing up in the South, I was called “boy” by every foreman and older man at my fathers hunt club.  I was also raise to address men and women as “sir” or “ma’am” out of respect for my elders.


Am I not allowed to call someone “sir” any longer?   Shit.  I use this all the time.  (Especially for female referees!!  Kidding)


----------



## paytoplay (Sep 11, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Am I not allowed to call someone “sir” any longer?   Shit.  I use this all the time.  (Especially for female referees!!  Kidding)


I recently “thank you, sir”-ed a cashier, whilst glancing at the person, realizing in that quick moment my assumption of their gender was likely wrong. I instantly felt bad about it. I’ll do better next time. However, “boy” is archaic. Usually a put-down.


----------



## mlx (Sep 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Look at @mlx.  He's insulting the entire population of a town he doesn't know and whose citizens he has never met.   How did we get to the point where that is considered acceptable?


You mean the town who called minorities "boy"?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Sep 11, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I recently “thank you, sir”-ed a cashier, whilst glancing at the person, realizing in that quick moment my assumption of their gender was likely wrong. I instantly felt bad about it. I’ll do better next time. However, “boy” is archaic. Usually a put-down.


I said, "Thanks, man", at the checkout last week. Wrong. I also felt bad. These old habits are hard to break. Fortunately, I adhere to the philosophy of Red Green and that gives me hope.
"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess."


----------



## dad4 (Sep 11, 2020)

mlx said:


> You mean the town who called minorities "boy"?


And already back with the insults.

Good day, sir.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 11, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I said, "Thanks, man", at the checkout last week. Wrong. I also felt bad. These old habits are hard to break. Fortunately, I adhere to the philosophy of Red Green and that gives me hope.
> "I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess."


someone on TV lately says "C'mon, Man" quite often. Don't feel bad


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 16, 2020)

Speed said:


> yes and can vouch for this is South OC I have seen it as well. Daughter came back another time from being on her teams zoom training that she was doing at the park and there they were. She's a 17 yo interested in law and boy was she ticked off that she was zooming and they were playing


Can you please PM me the specific details of this that you witnessed please.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 16, 2020)

Lulu22 said:


> Well there’s a Blues team that does full on scrimmages at a park in south OC just behind my house don’t think they need a permit, to be fair there’s adult pick ups at the same place. the scrimmage Is posted all over Instagram. There’s a slammers that did full on scrimmages at a school when nobody can enter schools in OC. When pandemic was very high in OC there was a pats team training at a school also. The Blues said these events will not be covered by them, but it will be a shame if something happens and their club gets affected.



Can you please PM the specific details that you allege in your post about Blues team scrimmages.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 18, 2020)

Speed said:


> yes and can vouch for this is South OC I have seen it as well. Daughter came back another time from being on her teams zoom training that she was doing at the park and there they were. She's a 17 yo interested in law and boy was she ticked off that she was zooming and they were playing



Looks like lulu and speed cant respond to their original posts which sure makes you wonder if they were being factual or not.


----------



## Speed (Sep 19, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Looks like lulu and speed cant respond to their original posts which sure makes you wonder if they were being factual or not.


sorry I dont live on the forum to respond fast enough to your liking. and why would I make it up? Witnessed a team having full contact/scrimmage and practice at flo jo.


----------



## Lavey29 (Sep 19, 2020)

Speed said:


> sorry I dont live on the forum to respond fast enough to your liking. and why would I make it up? Witnessed a team having full contact/scrimmage and practice at flo jo.


Check you PM box.


----------

